# Welche Software zur CE-Kennzeichnung setzt ihr ein?



## SPS-Fuzzi (9 Oktober 2017)

Wir sind Hersteller von Sondermaschinen, auf die die Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG und die Niederspannungsrichtlinie 2014/35/EU anzuwenden sind.

Zur Durchführung der Konformitätsbewertung haben wir uns vor Jahren den Safexpert von IBF gekauft und nun sollen die Lizenzen erweitert und ein Normenmanager dazugekauft werden. Bevor wir das nun machen, wollten wir uns am Markt umsehen, welche weiteren Softwarelösungen es dazu gibt. Außer dem Safexpert haben wir noch den WEKA Manager CE gefunden und auch schon mal getestet.

Welche Software setzt ihr ein? Und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen !

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2017)

Word und Normen


----------



## KingHelmer (16 Oktober 2017)

Excel und Normen


----------



## Tommi (21 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben seit vielen Jahren Safexpert im Einsatz. Das Programm ist sehr umfassend, aber
man muss sich auch ständig damit beschäftigen, um es sicher bedienen zu können.
Wenn man weiß, was man tut, kann man auch EXCEL oder WORD nehmen.

Safexpert funktioniert sehr gut und stabil.


----------



## ayrex (23 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

bei uns wird vorwiegend Excel und Word für die Dokumentation eingesetzt. Da ich jedoch für einen großen und sehr bekannten Dienstleister tätig bin unterstütze ich meistens nur teile des Konformitätsbewertungsprozesses.

Grundsätzlich gibt es einiges an Software auf dem Markt, z.B.: SafeExpert (Risikobeurteilung), Weka Safety Manager (Umfassendes Tool, für Risikobeurteilung und funktionale Sicherheit), Sistema (Funktionale Sicherheit vorwiegend nach ISO 13849).
Diese Tools sind jedoch mit Vorsicht zu genießen und setzen voraus, dass man den Inhalt der jeweiligen Normen kennt (ISO 12100; IEC 62061; ISO 13849-1) und verstanden hat.

Noch ein Hinweis: 
Die Richtlinie 2014/35/EU darf nicht in der Konformitätserklärung auftauchen, wenn eine vollständige Maschine nach Richtlinie 2006/42/EG inverkehrgebracht wird und der Schaltschrank nicht seperat inverkehrgebracht wird. Die Schutzziele der Niederspannungsrichtlinie sind natürlich trotzdem zu beachten und werden durch das Anwenden der harmonisierten Norm EN 60204-1 in den meisten Fällen erreicht. Anders sieht es aus, wenn der Schaltschrank zugekauft wird.

Ggf. kommt noch die EMV Richtlinie in betracht, wenn die Maschine nicht als ortsfeste Anlage, sondern als Gerät im Sinne der EMV-Richtlinie gesehen werden kann (ortsveränderliche Maschinen).

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## stevenn (25 Oktober 2017)

Word, Excel, Normen, Sistema


----------

